# getting into nyu



## Clea

hi guys i was just looking for some advice for what i should do in teh next couple of years of high school so i can have the best chance possible of getting into the tisch film school at nyu. most of my life ive been focusing on acting and it's only been recently that ive found my passion for filmmaking. i won the fresh films contest and am in the process of making a movie right now. what im wondering about is my classes for next year. my school kind of sucks in the art department and im starting to wonder whats more important. becuase im in band i have to take summer school (its really stupid theres not enough periods in the day) so that takes up valuable time that i could be at film camps during the summer. im wondering if i should quit band for next year. how much does extra curriculars matter? ill still have a bunch of community service and plays and thespian society things to put on my resume. should i quit band in order to have more time for film opportunity? or do i need it for my resume? and on a totally different topic how important are the sat IIs to get into nyu?
thank you so much.
<3


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Hi  I'm going to Tisch in the fall.

I think your portfolio and extracurricular stuff could be half of the decision! My advice would be to make sure you get good SAT scores and good grades, but also spend as much time as possible working on your film portfolio. They're very good at detecting potential ability, so just really work on your demo reel. Do a few shorts, maybe compile the best scenes from each of them or something.

I had to take the SAT IIs because I was homeschooled, but for high school; students they are not required. If you can do good on them I'd suggest doing three anyway. The more you can prove you are academically, as well as artistically, skilled the better they like you.

Don't worry about art and film at high school - colleges like people with initiative who start their own projects. Just get some people together, and some equipment, and make some awesome shorts. 

Your resumÃ© sounds pretty good, and well rounded as is. Of course it's good to try and get some more things in there, but I'd concentrate on good grades, and a good portfolio for now.


----------



## Mark Denega

I'm trying to get into NYU also, and just wanted to ask you titanium, or any other NYU people, whether or not I have a realistic chance at getting into NYU.

I've been on the A Honor Roll through all of high school, my unweighted average is probably around a 94, and my weighted about a 97. I'm in all Honors courses, and will be taking 3 AP courses(AP English, AP Physics, and AP Government & Economics) next year. I'm a scholar athlete (I play varsity ice hockey in the fall/winter). My SAT score was a 1900 flat (about a 1260 on the old SAT), and I'll be taking that at least once more. So far I have done two films, one is already on the site, and one is on its way. I'm really trying to build a strong portfolio, so I'll be doing short films all summer long and during my senior year.

So, do I have a shot?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Yeahhhhhh.... you have a hell of a shot! Good luck!


----------



## Desperado

> really trying to build a strong portfolio, so I'll be doing short films all summer long and during my senior year.



I also want to go there but i only have a 3.3 and I dont think thatll be enuff...Maybe if my sta scores are high,can i get in? ive played sports like golf and basketball those are extra curriculurs but i dont knoe...My senior year is the one comin up im taking film production...I think my grades are gonna hamper my chances. i PLan on taking about 4 ap classes and Im gonna have more EC's and community service. I really wanna get in to that school. i hope i have a chance what do you think titanium?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Your film reel seems to be about half of the decision, so REALLY work on that. NYU isn't big on sports, but any extracurricular stuff is a good thing. I can't say about the grades, but I don't think 3.3 is going to kill it.


----------



## Desperado

Ok...thats good to hear..well Ill work a lot on my film reel..hopefully itll sway them into accepting me


----------



## Ike

Hey people, where do u think i stand lol

for starters, i'm def not as smart as mark. my grades fall between a 2.8-3.0. I have been filming since i was 10 though. i am only going to be a junior this coming year, and responsible for practically any filming that has gone on in my school (i am the "go-to" guy) i filmed movies for students, teachers, school plays etc.

I've entered a film into my states international film festival (younger part), and working on another film right now. i'm also going to the nyfa 6 week film camp next summer, i just love filming, but is there anything else i should do titanium


----------



## Desperado

> Originally posted by Ike:
> Hey people, where do u think i stand lol
> 
> for starters, i'm def not as smart as mark. my grades fall between a 2.8-3.0. I have been filming since i was 10 though. i am only going to be a junior this coming year, and responsible for practically any filming that has gone on in my school (i am the "go-to" guy) i filmed movies for students, teachers, school plays etc.
> 
> I've entered a film into my states international film festival (younger part), and working on another film right now. i'm also going to the nyfa 6 week film camp next summer, i just love filming, but is there anything else i should do



Id say youve got me beat


----------



## Ike

prob not

the things i did weren't that hard, all you have to do is let it known that u like filming. and people will start asking you to do projects with them around school and etc. 

Writing is a big thing also, i just found that out. constantly write your ideas, and save them. i heard they will like them (not positive though, i just heard)


----------



## Desperado

> Originally posted by Ike:
> prob not
> 
> the things i did weren't that hard, all you have to do is let it known that u like filming. and people will start asking you to do projects with them around school and etc.
> 
> Writing is a big thing also, i just found that out. constantly write your ideas, and save them. i heard they will like them (not positive though, i just heard)



Thanx for the tips


----------



## RFranco

there's lots of film stuff going on in miami. find companies that you could work for on the weekend and stuff. doing any job you can. it's practical experience, not just for NYU, but for the future. 

boca raton, i remember hating that town. but i grew up in miami and only went up there for shows.


----------



## alex c

your gonna apply to NYU anyways, so why worry about it. just do ur best, thats all anyone could ever ask, or ever do.

luck and peace.


----------



## dude_dogg438

Hey guys,

I'm tryin to get into MFA for Film Production (NYU) in fall 2006. I'll be done with my undergrad in Business Management from Purdue University at West Lafayette this Dec. I have made 2 short films and a documentary so far. I'm planning to include the documentary (around 25 mins) in my creative portfolio of the application. 

Is there anyone who got into the MFA program for film production at NYU? Can any of you give me any advice on gettin into the program?

Thanks.


----------



## dude_dogg438

hey duders,

i read in a different post that u r an international student like me. what r ur suggestions to get funding for MFA in NYU? do u knw the process of applying for Teaching Assistantships or Fellowships?

Thanks a lot buddy!


----------



## Josh

> Originally posted by Ike:
> i'm also going to the nyfa 6 week film camp next summer



Nice. You're going to have the time of your life there.


----------



## Ike

i bet, thanks for the heads up man

lol i  had to do alot a**kissing to my rents for that one

How did it go for you jw?


----------



## Josh

It was great. You can read my article about it here: http://www.studentfilms.com/articles/nyfa020605a.jsp

Let me know if you have any questions; I'll be happy to answer them.


----------



## Kyle Trotter

I love everyone's advice, and how it conveniently alludes to actually watching movies (good ones at that). All this other stuff is nice, but if you can talk confidently about film, while also expressing your own ideas, you will be more then fine. I mean a portfolio is nice, but film schools aren't looking for good filmmakers, they're looking for potential great filmmakers, and all you need to be that is a good idea, and an understanding of how to articulate that idea visually. Also, I don't want to burst anyone's bubble, but film school is a bit of a joke. I mean it's a good base to help you find your bearings, but at the end of the day no one in the business gives a dam about your film degree. This business is all about what you have done, not what you should be able to do. So if your hell bent on film school just look at it as a four year work period intended for preparing your reel, and if your gonna lay out that kinda cash, you better make sure its good, because hey, your tuition money could just as easily have funded your first feature.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

> I love everyone's advice, and how it conveniently alludes to actually watching movies (good ones at that).



Huh?

Watching good movies, while enjoyable and good for you, won't get you into film school, and no one has really alluded to the fact that you should watch them...


----------



## Clea

hi guys i was just looking for some advice for what i should do in teh next couple of years of high school so i can have the best chance possible of getting into the tisch film school at nyu. most of my life ive been focusing on acting and it's only been recently that ive found my passion for filmmaking. i won the fresh films contest and am in the process of making a movie right now. what im wondering about is my classes for next year. my school kind of sucks in the art department and im starting to wonder whats more important. becuase im in band i have to take summer school (its really stupid theres not enough periods in the day) so that takes up valuable time that i could be at film camps during the summer. im wondering if i should quit band for next year. how much does extra curriculars matter? ill still have a bunch of community service and plays and thespian society things to put on my resume. should i quit band in order to have more time for film opportunity? or do i need it for my resume? and on a totally different topic how important are the sat IIs to get into nyu?
thank you so much.
<3


----------



## Mark Denega

Titanium,

I was just wondering, what did you send to NYU in your portfolio? If it's a video or a reel, is there anyway I could possibly view it?


----------



## Ike

Kyle, i don't want to go film school just because i think once i come out of it im going to become a "big time film maker"

i want to go because i want to learn what i haven;t already learned and work on becoming a good story teller and visionist through film

so even if the 4 years to you aren't worth it, im willing to take that risk at all cost, because its about the passion you have for it


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Mark, I'll try to upload it to a server tomorrow, so you can see


----------



## Ike

JW, after reading your article i think im going to have to tell my parents to switch me to California lol that sounds awesome


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Ok, here it is, *the demo reel that got me into NYU:*

link to webpage

Actually, watching that again I'm surprised it got me in. Also, that is the 15 minute version, and I can't remember if NYU got the shorter 10 minute one or not.

Enjoy.


----------



## Chris W

I doubt it was just your demo reel that got you in.

Things have changed - when I was applying to schools - no one was asking for demo reels.  But then again I didn't apply to Tisch.

-Chris
Studentfilms.com


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Haha, you are probably right, but I do know that Tisch takes the demo reel very seriously.

With the proliferation of digital camcorders and editing software I guess they assume that you're going to have a demo reel, whereas before it took a lot more money and time to get one.


----------



## Chris W

Yeah - I still think it's pretty crazy though. You'll need to give us a full report on your experience at Tisch! 

-Chris
Studentfilms.com


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

I most certainly will!


----------



## Hoeks

the Demo reel is probably 1/3 of the admission decision

1/2 are the grades and SAT, the other 1/2 is the Demo reel and the essay


----------



## duders

For all of the newbies, keep in mind you don't always need to submit a demo reel. What they want is a sample of your visual work. Previous film work is the most common/obvious medium. However, I submitted photography, and one could submit paintings or whatever.

It's important to not submit mediocre film work, just for the sake of a demo reel. 

I'd recommend focussing on a good statement.

Also, it's perhaps a bit easy for me to say, but it's not that hard to get in. Or at least not as hard as you think.


----------



## Josh

> Originally posted by duders:
> It's important to not submit mediocre film work, just for the sake of a demo reel.
> 
> I'd recommend focussing on a good statement.


----------



## alex c

way to infringe on copywrite laws. thats not captain obvious and you know it.

.... oh no, i can hear captain obvious comming for me right now because of that comment... no!!


----------



## Chris W

Well...I'm sure alot of it is luck too. I've heard of college entrance heads (this is of course an urban legend) throwing a couple of folders down the stairs to see which ones land face up.

Of course this is what one of our college guidance counselors told me in high school - take it with a grain of salt.

But - with hundreds and hundreds of people applying and only a certain amount getting in - there has to be luck involved to some point.

-Chris
Studentfilms.com


----------



## duders

JW,

Thanks for the awesomely clever "captain obvious" pic. 

Judging from the many PM's that I've got, and the misconception that "I didn't get in to x school because I don't have a background in film", I think my response was warranted, and things are never obvious. Then again, we can't all be as quick witted as JW.

Here's some more obvious information about the NYU grad selection process. This was told to me by the chair of the department at my interview:

-they get all the applications (hundreds?, thousands?) together by some third party consultants. These people are not associated with NYU, and they go through the applications and make the first cut. Probably a couple hundred get through. 
-these 'interesting' applications are then sent back to NYU. A local NYU committe goes through them and makes another cut. I think less than a hundred survive.
-they invite these people for interviews. The three people interviewing you have not seen your portfolio (they claim that, but I doubt it), and ask you questions and make notes.
-the interviewer's notes are then passed on to the committe who considers the interviewer's notes, your portfolio, letters, statement etc...
-I think they select around 40 or something. I'm not sure to be honest.

I've probably missed a few steps or something, but in general, I think that's how it works.

The whole process is obviously not ideal. However, considering the volume of applications, the relatively short time needed, I can't think of a better way.


----------



## Mark Denega

As far as sending in a video portfolio to NYU, or any other college for that matter, is it a better idea to send a reel or a short film? Will sending one or the other increase your chances at getting accepted?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

I doubt it. Pick whichever shows your best work. A reel might show a wider range of styles while allowing you to skip over anything that's less than perfect, but if you've got a good solid short, that would probably work just as well.


----------



## Kyle Trotter

If you have da passion you wouldn't need film school you would have gone out of your way to learn everything on your own. Film school is for commercial directorys, got milk anyone


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

So I can better understand your POV, do you believe that ANY form of school with the goal of learning a set of skills is pointless?

I'm pretty sure filmschool will teach me many things that would be costly and foolish to teach myself. I really doubt that the day of the shoot is a good time to learn about an expensive rental camera, or how to direct a certain kind of scene. Filmschool is practice, with guidance.


----------



## Ike

Exactly,


----------



## Clea

hi guys i was just looking for some advice for what i should do in teh next couple of years of high school so i can have the best chance possible of getting into the tisch film school at nyu. most of my life ive been focusing on acting and it's only been recently that ive found my passion for filmmaking. i won the fresh films contest and am in the process of making a movie right now. what im wondering about is my classes for next year. my school kind of sucks in the art department and im starting to wonder whats more important. becuase im in band i have to take summer school (its really stupid theres not enough periods in the day) so that takes up valuable time that i could be at film camps during the summer. im wondering if i should quit band for next year. how much does extra curriculars matter? ill still have a bunch of community service and plays and thespian society things to put on my resume. should i quit band in order to have more time for film opportunity? or do i need it for my resume? and on a totally different topic how important are the sat IIs to get into nyu?
thank you so much.
<3


----------



## Kyle Trotter

Hey i got in and am going to film school next year, so dont think i am so reject against learning, but if you want you dont need it. It is not going to make or brake you. This is not the 40's info on film is easy to find at any book store or online. Everything you will learn in school you can do outside of school if you have the drive. If you need to go to school to learn anything and you cant go out and do anything on your own, i'll tell you right now your not gonna make it. Film school is nice so that you can meet people who like and want to mak films, but aside fom that dont hold your breath. Because the people teaching you, if they were any good they would be in the industry. But hey what do i know


----------



## duders

Kyle,



> Everything you will learn in school you can do outside of school if you have the drive. If you need to go to school to learn anything and you cant go out and do anything on your own, i'll tell you right now your not gonna make it.



What you're saying is arguable for Film School's. It is simply not true for 'school'/education in general. However, Film School is not just about theory/watching movies. It's about working with like-minded, talented people and exploring everyone's vision together. This is something you can't get by doing things by yourself or with your friends. Btw, the faculty at most film school's (at least the ones I know of) are working professionals.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

> If you need to go to school to learn anything and you cant go out and do anything on your own, i'll tell you right now your not gonna make it.



With that, I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Hoeks

-----------Because the people teaching you, if they were any good they would be in the industry.------------

that is something I hear every day at NYU and its just wrong. A good teacher is not automaticallly a good director but might know a LOT about his craft. Many teachers are film makers just not very good ones and that does not matter because they on't teach you how to make a masterpiece anyway. They teach you the basics of filmmaking.

And as far as I remember, I had classes with some very successful professors (spike lee teaches at NYU and many other who made good films, indies, hollywood and what not)

Also, don't forget the technical profs like in Cinematography and writing...mostly all of them are working professionals (my DP teacher just finished the action sequences on Mr and Ms Smith).

So please, give them a LITTLE more credit


----------



## jdunn555

As a transfer student into Tisch for film, I have been able to pick up a couple things in terms of applying to the program.

When applying as a freshman, your grades and SAT scores will count 65-70%, the rest is the portfolio review/essays/etc

When applying as a transfer student, grades are roughly 50%.

Basically, grades still reign supreme.  NYU recieves hundreds if not thousands of good portfolios each year, so they still need to use grades as the major deciding factor. Is it fair? No. Is that life? Unfortunately yes. 

Keep in mind that transfering after spending a year somewhere else is a viable option too. I went to Syracuse for a year to build up my grades, and then was able to transfer to NYU.  Transfer students also come into the program a semester ahead of the kids that got in freshman year in terms of taking certain classes, which is a plus.  

I've been told many things about what kinds of projects to put in the portfolio. The theory I stuck with was to use a piece that demonstrated your ablity to tell an interesting story with a beginning, middle and end.  Here's mine:
"Theory of Love" http://www.theoryfilmsinc.com/media-2.htm


----------



## Hoeks

jdunn has a very good point there. For me, transfering in as a sophomore was the best move. I only had to take one more gen ed at tisch and was ahead of the tisch kids in terms of 16mm filmmaking (most other colleges offer 16mm courses as freshmen).

as with the portfolio, I don't think they want to see beautifully shot but dull landscape stuff (unless you want to be a DP, but even then, storytelling is mmore important). If you are able to tell a story extremely well, then you are basically in (with decent grades)


----------



## jdunn555

hey hoeks, I sent you a message back in June, did you ever get it?


----------



## brendanf

Aside from my portfolio and essay, what do you think of my chances of getting into Tisch?

GPA: 4.0, first in class of 536
ACT: 30
Play 2 sports
Student Gov't
French Club
Took nearly all advanced classes available
NHS
WLNHS
Not much work expirience except a few videos for people
Quite a bit of volunteering
Not many art classes taken in school
Been doing film for 4 years

Just curious of what to do... paying for college isn't gonna be that easy, not impossible, but hard so im just wondering bout my chances. Nice to hear of any statistics of others.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Are you kidding? Assuming your portfolio and essay are even half decent you've got it made.


----------



## brendanf

thanks for the confidence,
i;m just reluctant because i don't have any theatre or drama classes to back it up- and im applying to the tisch. I didn't mean to brag, i hate when poeple brag about high school credentials cause high school doesn't mean much in terms of intelligence. But thanks for the reply. 

Anyone here go to the tisch school?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Wait, are you applying for Drama or Film & TV?

If it's for film I don't think your lack of a drama/theatre record matters at all... though it can't hurt to have one! 

And, dude, you didn't brag. We have to be forthright about such things when we're discussing admissions - and you just so happen to have a very good high school record! I wish you the best of luck. When are you applying?


----------



## brendanf

Well thanks for the confidence titanium. I am applying regualar decision this year, so if I get accepted I'll be a freshmen in fall of 2006.

I'll let you know how it goes.

Does anyone here have expirience in the NYU Tisch Film program? If so, any comments about it would be very helpful.


----------



## Hoeks

im senior there...u are in if your portfolio and essay are just half as good as your grades

heck, a friend ofmine got in with a 2.8 GPA (transfer though...with great portfolio)


----------



## brendanf

Thanks all for the confidence!

Hoeks, do you feel that NYU was worth the cost of going there for the film? Any regrets or benefits that stick out?

Also, I'm interested in how Tisch, and film schools in general, grade. It seems awkward to grade art, but maybe they do.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Hoeks

no complaints so far, I loved every second of it. You just have to be open minded and listen to those teachers "who never made it"

a lot of pretentious people though...but also a lot of great ones.

Grading: dont worry about that. They usually grade your attendance, how much you put into the class and if you did all the assignements...they dont really grade how good you are as a filmmaker.

as soon as you enter NYU, grades become secondary...high school was WAY harder I can tell you that much (I am talking about film classes not Gen Ed)


----------



## brendanf

That sounds great.

NYU really sounds like a dream place for me. A film haven. My true life aspiration is to become a successful filmmaker/director. When I say successful, I don't mean by wealth but by having important films. I would love nothing more than for my films to make it to the box office. 

My only concern, and this is because throughout my life, everything i have achieved has been through hard work, is that I'll spend the entirety of my life trying to get recognized. I the meantime i'd be some worthless waitor.

But hey, we got to chase our dreams, right? We live in America.


----------



## FilmLuver

Hey! I actually was in the Fresh films thing also. I am in the Nashville crew so we are going to L.A. in 8 days, I am soooo excited!!! I guess I will see you there! I cannot wait! But, newho about NYU... that is where I would LOVE to go too. I have always done the acting stuff, but after doing the behind the camera stuff, Ive learned that I really like it a lot. I am not sure which one I like better. When I get old enough to apply for colleges I am gonna apply to UCLA and NYU (Tisch) first off. I really want to get in to one of those. That would be a dream come true! Well, I will see you in L.A. soon! Talk to ya later! 
                             -Cory


----------



## Josh

Just so you guys know, going to NYU in no way gaurantees success. It is possible to go to college somewhere else and still be rich and famous. 

That is all.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Josh is right. In fact, to soften the blow for 99% of us, the faculty is constantly reminding us that we should not assume we will be famous directors, or even directors at all and that there are plenty of great, rewarding, and well paying jobs in the film world besides directing.

I still wanna direct though!

Also, drama kids are crazy... totally crazy. My roommate is one, and so I've been hanging out with him and another from our floor and they just burst into random songs and quotations, and appear to have memorized every play ever written.


----------



## Darkfire001

The film scene here on the Appalachian State campus is pretty mediocore.

It exists, but too only a sligh-degree. It's shocking since the Blue-Ridge Highway and the sorrounding Appalachian Mountains are such great places to film.

I'm about fainting from lack of filming so far up here, since:

A) Even at a highly accelerated double major track like I am on, I won't be able to take video classes until most likely my third or fourth semester.

B) Video department only lends out the equipment to the Junior/Senior level video students, so that means no XL1 on loan. Fine, but they are stingy even with equipment :|

C) I've only found one other major production group on campus, and it's more like a guy trying to make a film with some support of students. Not a true "production company".


Morale: Attend Film School if you want to learn about Film


----------

